# Madness D2- a ton of bass!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ever hear... "there was just a ton of bass caught"- welp, we got darn close!

Checkout the final stats- complete results and more!!!
http://www.dobass.com/10MADNESS/MAY22MAY23.html

Congrats to Steve Hatfield and Mark McQuate for their $10,000 WIN! They have now led the Madness for THREE days striaght! Just phenominal angling.

A huge thanks to ALL 200+ anglers for an incident free- SUPER positive! FUN! big money grassrooted event!!!

Love to hear from those who participated!!! Several OGF'rs!!!

nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

congratulations to steve hatfield and mark mcquate for a job well done !!!! and to rory and his crew for all the hard work that they put into this !! when a tournament of this size runs as smooth as it does it shows the work and effort that they put into it.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I will second the AWESOME JOB!!! went off without a hitch. Old Mother Nature Fog new to get out the way on day 2. I woke up for work and wish we were doing day 3  

Mark


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, that lake is loaded! i love coming up there.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*1835 total pounds*~! 971 fish! 189 LIMITS!!!


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Mosquito Madness V was awesome ! Congrats to all the little yankee boys....you guys can catch 'em ! Infiltrated yankee camp undercover...spent some time mingling with the enemy for a few nights around their campfires....met some great guys! Nothing but courtesy out on the water....this was our first trip into yankee waters ....great experience...something we will reminese in years to come....we will be back! Can't wait untill Madness VI....Tournament crew deserves a BIG THANKS ! 

shakey


----------

